# Manhattan Kansas herf, October 18th



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

You are all welcome to come and herf with my dad and I in Manhattan Ks. We will be grilling burgers and some brats, I will provide non alcoholic drinks (but if you like you can B.Y.O.B.)

The where is going to be in Manhattan Ks (pm me for the exact addy)

the when is going to be Oct. 18th at 5:00 PM

Everyone is welcome so we will see you there. and if you have any questions please let me know.

The List:
1 Me John 
2 lex


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

it wont let me edit but the date has been changed to the 25th.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I might find cause to swing by. I will be in town on the 25th for the game.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

RaiderinKS said:


> I might find cause to swing by. I will be in town on the 25th for the game.


please do


----------

